# Chinese Evergreen Plant in my Newt Tank



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I was just doing some search on house plants that can be kept in water and found that the plant "Chinese Evergreen" does well when kept in water. Just wanted to request you friends to kindly confirm if I can keep this plant in my Newt tank.

Also kindly guide me if this plant will grow too big (if yes, can I just trim it down regularly to keep it bushy and short)

Kindly advice as I plan to go and buy one for the tank.
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends, also kindly guide me on how do I plant it in the tank - Do I just remove the soil from the root ( I can get them only as potted plants here ) and insert the lower part of the stem along with the roots in to the water portion of the tank, so that the roots and lower stem is submersed and the foliage is above water ?

Kindly guide me Friends...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

take out the pot than plant it in but why you want to have this in your tank. They would grow out of your tank, is that what you wnat?


----------

